# First Heat - No Bleeding?



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We believe Riley may have just completed her first heat... without any bleeding. Is this possible? She exhibited every symptom from swelling, to nesting, to irritability and low activity level. Even the vet said she was in heat. After several weeks, though, she has completely returned to normal and either she didn't bleed at all or she cleaned herself before we even saw anything. She was kept entirely indoors or in a fenced yard during the past month and has had no exposure to intact males.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Is it possible for a female to go through a heat without bleeding or do you think she did bleed, but it was such a small amount that she kept herself clean enough that we didn't notice it?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

It is possible for both scenarios: little to no bleeding. Pumpkin had all of the signs, including swelling of vulva, teets, & bleeding; however, it is my understanding dogs can have a "silent heat." A silent heat can be the hormonal change with little to no bleeding &/or few outward symptoms such as swelling. How old is Riley? Pumpkin was 12.5 m when she had her 1st and only heat. Hope Riley is doing well


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley will be 9 months in about 2 weeks. We weren't expecting her first heat until she was about a year old, but all pups are different I guess. 

She's doing much better - her knee injury is completely healed and we are going on our first Vizsla hike in over a month on Memorial Day!


----------

